# Bikini waxing before ET or during 2WW?



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

Hello Ladies,

I know this is a mad question but I am due for my first FET at the end of this week and wanted to be tidy for it. So my question is: 

a) Can I have a bikini wax the day before transfer?    Or

b) Is this something I should leave until the 2WW?    (there will be a tube strike on Thursday so will make travelling across London to my hedge trimmer of choice hideous)

I'm all concerned because of the stuff (meaning warnings) I've read about hot baths, hot packs, hot sex! Just anything hot but nothing I can find from clinics about waxing.

Sorry if this is TMI but I don't know if I am allowed to do either.

Hope someone out there can help!


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Wonderthecat     That has to be the best question and image that I've seen on here! Brilliant. I personally have always chosen to have a tidy up the day before transfer and then left nature to do its thing during the 2WW. Hope this helps x


----------



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

Glad I made you smile! And thank you for the reply ...

I felt silly asking but sometimes it's better to bite the bullet and ask! 😀

Anyone ever had a wax during the 2WW? 

😊


----------



## Lady-S (Apr 20, 2012)

I always did mine before. Wanted to be neat and tidy for the docs!!! Lol

But I really don't think it matters. I waxed every 4 weeks when pregnant, right up to giving birth. Different story since....but I was adamant I didn't want a hairy Mary giving birth. Lol


----------



## Wonderthecat (Apr 23, 2014)

I didn't bother in the end. The tube strikes scuppered my plans to conquer London (& the under growth).


----------



## Alligatorlady (Apr 14, 2014)

I had the same Qs several years ago. I highly recommend epilators! There is nothing 'hot', no possibly detrimental ingredients. And you can do it dry.

There's many epilators out there with special 'bikini' or 'face' heads. If you hold skin taught, it doesnt hurt as much as you'd think (or you could ice skin beforehand). And effects last as long as waxing.


----------

